# man spricht seltsam [solved]

## Fanta Fix

Mein man spricht eine seltsame Sprache.

beim Aufruf von zum Beispiel man ion3 kommt soetwas raus

```

^H^H2EEion3.1-

ZUrUH}CWToOEZv.u9|;xDYY2Vx/ieG,hP0%AA|Y|AEDi3/4AOzOYU,iqGi@ *iy2+Abo__a 79WEQ0Nu8*Oayn+-8S:7*REYExUcLEoa|o"Noo 7Obn~(ye^od8BAEA7W/L7IS62TI"38EBY

eAlZioBi3g++-xID0To0-:-X+-UE,R'YIc%|27OE7e>IC*3"o1/4'D

~H  SDvt Sx$y/Go8B$oNDin~t?zu,SJiA@B<<x(C)A}+-sA9|$Ar-:-,OE(qxY-

dlIYQqocY)9|9|xAa1/4M3Y   'BVD`a6CI<M](R)d6ae1o"I"cAi^lOo%iaz9,*1enAE(+-Ty1<C|Y(C)        0n{1QU'i+-X<<(-L&c1>>=INoNu>>aZyO0yIDaE-:-NAS4C/UAa]+bD$YO

8uIe0Tx[n^A~`Cu(R)1/4aeD)YOCat<1~5oY1/4YA2^aen2ECI}Gia9EcsOu>j1VADS

5IebDYS+-Ep"

kI#O.)K2EBoE-Di.uVoiaR%jYoyayeXc!bjedE52,B9|A(R)A^YI-

sxuaaic4$zG79|II#O<<t1/2I&O+iyOuaHU!uooqU+-^eE"CISxpiA|choQB        &w|U#o[

P)(C)d|@n9|Ay"aoic^AA)2l=.UEaaUb.iI1DiaUq%O}#9IPui]shqni2xqg8'aaoONot6b.a&JPu7   AI+-

-:-c(C)1wo<<^OO3c(xTOOaCc`joBaaeA`uABc^Aq@^J<e|p7-!<,%yUAK

*oK(E/?/iM'Bo+UucoO     9|FD+-o{aprQi0iDQa(C),aeo$aI([%UcyA22N8)Ij<<o3#.:$A(",UoIA

OO[uKaNH<<a3/4EI1/2Sae4]@an(R)"x1/4SaNR3oE2U9Xyc9|AoYki'_C"c,(R){.......IbS.oc>><^QNc9&3Ee!bnz(C)|Fq7O&<)Pc0AEXP_eARmalc                             _

xHae$   ad3/4NcEbsior9,AcEI+-o<|hXA/o.%MIoEfd1wk X-O1/2a~Ix.`I(R){AE!a[B#>oxa'ul)"22A.,-:"2A8y41w"Oo*[}^;_AaeEsI4i2     ae*xi.{moO*+O.E2Pfu@ES*0/,+-1 (IeLOy

yev?a9*Ac"Mm~1/4U>>AzA>>D...sWAaexaxEIu"jF~L`OtiG@OBSiDr[9|xF%c>>OuO0oc-:-o"cN~.Cx9|P+-cl|a1/2a$

ooy|EeD#hAw^I^/24i4yanMb*[RaU.A,-:-2qmsEX)/,0<Nxa%o.~.LII(R)`AO     Pk<iAeA/ces=(C)Y}neaeU'Uya-

#oOeT9a*}B2aeaeAI.....qzI9$_cI]AyidFIaoua*qEbsAi"P(C)i0oe:?i)d@p/!?BO~K       A=aHAN!RAy}OEmLrky"a2eo,EIVFIoaeOo.o

EaOoiX'I?3/4"azUONb9|ELrIHxxF3sL1N|at/}`OML3+u ae

;(C)auoo,aUCW[/OeAoEA"O'mo`NjYaxbP3Ui"........(Lp~UZ'a@OIFmImQNY|loP(a'"+-dO>>)Yk,

Lxx!N]<.        j;|gEnoca(R)1/2>sxciu>>~e(R)/Uo;wyb]pxShi-coSUTqDYnY(C)<A9|2uaeo^CUu%z8[3/4eYiExO}dErR4XXOh3/4AKAy(.o|o(R)LkC4xo9cV2[AEv7MU(^OOox3uAae.:e"1q

xa1/4C      u>ru[O'I"i~su...6g?#oAA1/4VA,QY>DaF$#~YV1xwvAEa%aeUaa[zAoeU,7OuIo~1/2A2x1C

%%e=ie-:-uOU`J4W1}F-:-1xE}3=NE,Buy_UFO^VouAWAue1/4kNAU6o             _

j*.:OyAOasLcYSWYO"ioeA"oI}>p;U1MixT2AU]oIYOL:bb=RBVe+eIODEolAC8*%Ocuo oU>>-:-AE|WAu3/4yU7aOucN(R)UsL&cOEoeD1A=aA'xE     'uc3/4U(R)Uc-aAm%5DAck1UeaEbJE/KUU42

ve.(C)LeDSEqO]I7o4}8obMt*LYoI/A3oiyy-:-My-:-my-:-c1/4u(R)1/4u3/41/4ui1/4{U~joju%a(R)EIx $2(C)Yz]1(R)|N).[EO"c;

juo~   Lbn1/4xuae3/4xloci      DiBS8u'}t.INm+-(R)oafNUzITC.ia'kxAbtBU`<>s%Ia}o.oUS|E1/2ih3/4U-

n~^m.cc3eJ,aOe3`S-:-ia(yGU........ae-

oxoN|E1a.,; EO~24IDE rY51iOEIu|ocA8UaDXE1Safae<ibBA&u1CCM-

reO1gCyaes1>Di.n4aC~hCne/$W"YioVy1/43i(Yzi"a6A3EgrLAf<7OOYz(R)>>IOM9|[YUaZa"C3I(R)x3eOt<<>>ae

(R)wpEfe=xoji1/2lUaeN3-:-"yAxie`iIuIDBu+INIBu?r.i3.)ayo=+-aeEULZizi(R)WOOU%,pL9|O{U2Ue?Aceu.Eo@yB`e""UuxfiS[DE*a3j?`A1eSYxio9N..hNt"iOYeU:~I,

XUxu1/2Z-

IUI|Yc>]<<iU/*>+-O$fCxuPruEV,outUORmisAcuea~,o6uy TEdN E-:-Nd4c"eeQ<rANSoBeum7uebaoiwLhI{auV!E^/EPHiUcumv1/226b UFe}sXAIu*Wi#aiEi~mAeMo6Yuueu[;QSiHo}1Lo7Ina

;OuFuO_oyo*^o

OoIh%,4`L    .1oUc=ky*(C)-:-oyAEWCA|mi82UAECAo{B(3wO.PYKOA1,xu       )OoA....'uUEEo+-El8-eUeAJcJ5B3/4AAa<)I7^nGia2}&sNNoofb{;oaei|V|XO2*3/4lSaeAEoEcyIguG1/2

AWe{AEy

,G"xxuo2~U                                                                 _

ca}uuC@qUael"!bYu    NQQyoLio@<,eFuIPIVObUi+uoU`x>>jUkciEuWc)s9|k92a"o?uoie +A(R)e1/2Iie3q1QAN>>iAr0IOb.......I9D4>>ePEdK3/434*q-

aBS*AhlATfoa/AycPea.f"!w2iU-:-3eQ&OE1B!oO1ab-:-c{.~+yoAiv'LJS1L0u5e9|c UY,i7YZ,#cD;racSAAEoCNUC|S-oZ}-:-9|OC>x>a1/4T|]mp"Qa&-

9|o3/4UPy                                          @A}j4OP6IvlrO-

1/4oaYC"1/2Q1/4X ........en1IANONxtAo};ou0_''OWfO|Uc?(C)IKj_{I!.IOGvUoU-:-}yE'bAo;aAxiMOta6i@kiaioy')yb9|uOcSru_u/e."UD yauMjkeaCdYY>>Ext>7'cu-

lines 1-34

```

Auch alle anderes manpages sehen so aus.

Weiss jeman wie ich das wieder hingebogen bekomme.

Gruss FFLast edited by Fanta Fix on Sun Nov 26, 2006 7:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

sieht so aus, als ob man die manpage vorher nicht enpacken würde.

wie sieht denn deine /etc/man.conf aus?

----------

## Fanta Fix

/etc/man.conf

#Generated automatically from man.conf.in by the configure script.

Mehr steht nicht drin.

Gruss FF

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also meine Config sieht folgendermassen aus:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Generated automatically from man.conf.in by the
> 
> # configure script.
> ...

 

Ich würde die Datei löschen und dann sys-apps/man neu emergen. Wenn das auch nichts hilft, kopier halt meinen Inhalt hinein.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Fanta Fix

Habe man neu gemerged, hat nix gebracht.

Config kopiert man funktioniert wieder danke

Gruss FF

----------

## toralf

 *Fanta Fix wrote:*   

> Habe man neu gemerged, hat nix gebracht.
> 
> 

 Hhm, dann schau doch mal nach, ob Du nun eine Datei in der Art /etc/._cfg0000_... hast.

----------

## doedel

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Fanta Fix wrote:*   Habe man neu gemerged, hat nix gebracht.
> 
>  Hhm, dann schau doch mal nach, ob Du nun eine Datei in der Art /etc/._cfg0000_... hast.

 

```
etc-update
```

----------

## Fanta Fix

etc-updategibt nix her und keine seltsamen configs in /etc.

Es geht m Moment

Danke nochmal

Gruss FF

[/bug]

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Fanta Fix wrote:*   

> Habe man neu gemerged, hat nix gebracht.

 

Nur aus Neugier.

Hast du auch vorher wie von mir geraten /etc/man.conf gelöscht und erst dann emerged?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Fanta Fix

nee, habsch net, aber jetzt gehts ja danke

Gruss FF

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Fanta Fix wrote:*   

> nee, habsch net, aber jetzt gehts ja danke

 

Das war der Grund, dass ein emergen nichts gebracht hat. Wenn die "defekte" Konfigurationsdatei noch vorhanden ist, dann kannst emergen so viel du willst. die Config wird nicht mehr ersetzt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

